# Sticky  GTR-Registry.com All R35/R34/R33/R32 Production Details, Build Numbers & a Lot More



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

*GTR-Registry.com All R35/R34/R33/R32 Production Details, Build Numbers & a Lot More*

Hi,

GTR-Registry.com is a website dedicated to the production information of Nissan Skyline, Nissan GT-R, Nissan Stagea and some other cars. With the production information, I have been able to work out all of the build numbers, options, and a variety of other interesting things. All of this information has been put together in each to search databases and in large tables containing all of the information you could want.

A list of all discoveries by GTR-Registry.com can be found here.

GTR-Registry.com | GTR-Registry.com on Facebook

The first thing you will notice if you have been to the site before, is that the data now loads much much faster.

Owners of GT-Rs are able to add photos and information about your car, and a photo will show up on the VIN table too. Do this by going to GTR-Registry.com/forum, create an account and upload some photos and info.

On the main VIN tables, you will now see a dropdown selection of Pic. Change this to Yes and you will immediately get a list of cars with more photos and information. 

I've also put a whole heap of photos and information about JGTC and Super Taikyu N1 race cars, and a registry of R34 GTR Z-Tunes.

Here are some of the findings/other information from the data.

*R34 GTR*
R34 GTR VIN Table, model code explanations, translations and VINs of Interest (below VIN table)
All R34 Colours/Build numbers
R34 Production
R34 GT-R Specifications (over 150 photos showing differences between the different types)

11,577 is the total number of R34 GTRs

366 M-Spec
285 M-Spec nur (including 1 prototype, and 9 in Silica Breath)
718 V-Spec II nur (including 1 prototype, 119 in Bayside Blue)
1,003 Total number of nur
346 or more Midnight Purple II cars
10 Hong Kong V-Spec delivered R34 GTR
10 Singapore V-Spec delivered R34 GTR
7 New Zealand delivered R34 GTR (5x V-Spec, 2x V-Spec II)
1 Series 2 pre-production vehicle painted QT1 Pearl White
1,855 V-Spec II now individually numbered
Currently there are 38 known V-Spec N1. However there is very likely more in the pre-production numbers.
Colours of all Great Britain delivered R34 GTR V-Spec

Confirmed:
18 V-Spec II N1
198 Midnight Purple III
300 Millennium Jade nur
Colours of all 80 Great Britain delivered cars

Now all of the special models have their own pages linked above. All of these pages contain information specific to that model such as changes, model code identifiers, official brochures etc.

VIN tables for
ER34 25GT, 25GT-T, GT-V
ENR34 25GT4, 25GTX-4
HR34 20GT

*R33 GTR*
R33 GTR VIN Table, model code explanations, translations and VINs of Interest (below VIN table)
All R33 Colours/Build numbers
All R33 Production

16,674 R33 GTR built

Currently there are 55 known V-Spec N1 (Series 1). However there is possibly more in the pre-production numbers.
21 V-Spec N1 (Series 2)
10 V-Spec N1 (Series 3)
For a total of at least 86 R33 V-Spec N1s
86 GTR LM
102 V-Spec LM
For a total of 188 R33 GTR LM
416 R33 GTR Autech Version 40th Anniversary (4 door sedan - only 1 built in KN6 dark grey pearl)
5 White/Black police cars
3 Prototype V-Spec sent to Great Britain shortly before Great Britain cars were built.
Colours of all Great Britain delivered R33 GTR V-Spec

400R Register
Nismo GTR LM

ECR33 GTS25t, GTS25/S
ENR33 GTS-4
ER33 GTS25, GTS25t/G
HR33 GTS

*R32 GTR*
R32 GTR VIN Table, model code explanations, translations and VINs of Interest (below VIN table)
All R32 Colours/Build numbers
R32 GTR Production

43,937 R32 GTR
118 GTR N1
64 V-Spec N1
63 V-Spec II N1
For a total of 245 R32 GTR N1
1,396 V-Spec
1,306 V-Spec II
14 White/Black police cars
Colours of all Australian delivered R32 GTR
GT-R Nismo

HCR32 Series 1 GTST, GTS
HCR32 Series2 GTST, GTS
HNR32 GTS-4, Skyline26
ECR32 GTS25S, GTS25XG
ER32 GTS25/X
HR32 GTS, GTE
FR32 GXI

R35 GT-R
Main thread

*Other Cars*
Production information available on
Nissan Stagea C34 WGNC34 | WGC34 | WHC34 | Build Numbers | Production Dates | 260RS
Nissan Stagea M35 M35 | HM35 | NM35 | PM35 | PNM35 | Build Numbers | Production Dates
Nissan Pulsar JN15 | JN15 VZ-R N1 | RNN14 GTI-R
Nissan Skyline R31 GTS-R | GTS Autech | GTS Nismo
Nissan 200SX (Silvia) S15 Australian delivered
Nissan Figaro
Lexus LFA
Subaru WRX STi 22B | GC8
More coming when I get more spare time.

Information on Nissan FAST
Lots more on the Everything Else page

The main update thread will be located on gtr.co.uk and on the GTR-Registry.com Facebook group.

This project has taken a significant amount of time and effort (and a fair bit of my money), and quite a few people have helped along the way.

*Other Major Contributors:*
Steve (database, website)
Brendon (database, website)
Cam (model code explanations, huge amount of other useful info and contributions)
Kristian @ Iron Chef imports (translations, huge amount of other useful info and contributions)
Assured IT for the hosting

Plus many many more minor contributions from many people in the community.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Just a thought while good intentions no doubt but can this be open to abuse from crooks and fraudsters?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

check out this bad boy chassis


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

This is so awesome.
Thanks alot. Very usefull Information.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Really excellent info...

just chcked my vin no and it confirms the spec I have is correct and also that mine is one of only 141 32GTRs produced in BLO


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I think that the translation regarding fog lights is wrong. I will bet that fog lights actually means projector lights.

Very interesting information. Explains why you see so many gun metal R32s - they make up nearly 50% of production!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

The very first car added to the registry by a reader is the feature car of the week - Targa Tasmania outright winning V-Spec II N1 #5!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm not sure about your designation of most of the R32's as "cold weather pack"

Mine is a KBNR32RXFSLTZG series 1. It had heated mirrors which I haven't seen on many other R32's. I believe the cold weather pack was heated mirrors and a plastic/foam battery insulation jacket.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Cris said:


> I think that the translation regarding fog lights is wrong. I will bet that fog lights actually means projector lights.
> 
> Very interesting information. Explains why you see so many gun metal R32s - they make up nearly 50% of production!


Hi Cris,

Thanks, that is a better term. Updated everywhere across site.

Also
In R34 GTR VIN table; changed V-Spec to V-Spec N1 thanks to the information provided by Sean Morris about his BNR34-000092 Ex-Altia Super Taikyu race car. Actually I always wondered if this was an N1 as it has a very interesting model code - GGJPRWYR34ZDA-BNBD. This is the only car with - for 14th digit that isn't --L-- or --1--. Thanks very much to Sean for providing these extremely useful information

In R34 GTR VIN table; removed Super Taikyu N1 option and reverted back to V-Spec N1. Adjusted the count to 39 known V-Spec N1.

Added Z-Tune #14. Thanks to Raj MrFijiGold for the photos and info.

Z-Tune registry

6 cars + 1 prototype + 2 with unknown numbers (uk, midnight purple).

2x R34 GTR added by readers to Registry now updated in VIN table.
2x R32 GTR added by readers to Registry now updated in VIN table.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

First time I've ever seen my spec

S1 GTR With The Cold-Weather Package, Super Fine Hard Coat Paint And A Rear Wiper


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Excellent site. Just had a good nose round.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Feature Car of the Week: Itchigo from Norway's mint condition QM1 White R34 GTR is this week's Feature Car of the Week.

Updated R34 GTR Colours page to show 39 known V-Spec N1s. Number of Unknown R34 GTR cars reducded from 22 to 21.

2x R34 GTR added by readers to Registry now updated in VIN table.
2x R33 GTR added by readers to Registry now updated in VIN table.
1x R32 GTR added by readers to Registry now updated in VIN table.


----------



## WKZ 12 (Jun 23, 2012)

That is an awesome website thanks!

Mine is a S1 V-Spec with Hard Paint, Rear Wiper and No Audio?

What does the last one mean?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Cheers.

We're not 100% sure but we're pretty sure it has to do with the dress up packages offered. All of this information is coming from R34s btw.

I've obtained a copy of the series 1 r34 gtr dress up package, and a scan of the series 2 dress up package.

There are multiple stereo options. We think if these are purchased, the stereo code shows up as No Audio (or audioless, depending on the interpretation of the translation) so the car is built without the headunit on the production line and then the optional stereos are added in later.

I've looked through a lot of auction results (like hundreds) for these cars, and then they show up they never have a standard stereo...

There's a bunch of other stuff offered that personally I'd never even heard of or seen before in the dressup package. Like some silly looking large Skyline GTR stickers in front of the back wheels, and gold GTR and Nissan badges!

I'm working on a big update to incorporate all of these changes/options but like usual I get 1 idea and then I want to add something else and then it balloons in to a massive project that takes quite a while and needs lots of research, haha.

Here's a preview of series 1 r34 gtr stereo offerings.


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Great site chap! Found my car on it too. My car I'd a r33 s1 vspec. Listed built with rear wiper and passanger airbag. Are we sure this is correct as mine has the rear wiper but doesn't look like it has a passanger airbag.

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Does the model code on your VIN plate match what's on the website?


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup j- k as options on vin plate

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

9TR said:


> Cheers.
> 
> We're not 100% sure but we're pretty sure it has to do with the dress up packages offered. All of this information is coming from R34s btw.
> 
> ...


There was an intercooler spray option too. I've got a paper pamphlet thing at home somewhere, I'll dig it out and see what else it's got on it


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Jags said:


> There was an intercooler spray option too. I've got a paper pamphlet thing at home somewhere, I'll dig it out and see what else it's got on it


Yeah a whole bunch of interesting stuff. Do you have the R33 one(s)? I've got scans of the R34 ones and I'll get around to putting them up sometime soonish.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Many thanks for this information, I got the below for mine : 


S3 GTR with a Rear Wiper, S3 Front Bar Lip, No Audio and a Passenger Airbag

Looks like it was only 1 of 117 cars in this exact spec - does that make it rare :chuckle:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

9TR said:


> Yeah a whole bunch of interesting stuff. Do you have the R33 one(s)? I've got scans of the R34 ones and I'll get around to putting them up sometime soonish.



I don't think I have any R33 stuff


----------



## endallwar (Jul 4, 2015)

Very interesting site, mine all checked out and I only just realised its my cars 21 birthday this month.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Feature Car of the Week: Sully from UK's ultra rare R33 Nismo 400R #40.

About the Registry 

2x R33 GTR (4 total) added by readers to Registry now updated in VIN table.
6x R32 GTR (9 total) added by readers to Registry now updated in VIN table (including 3 NISMO GTR versions).

More coming soon...


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Released the German version (thanks to andreasgtr for the translations) and Japanese version of the site.

Also made a few other minor updates.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Follow up to question about cold weather package.

From Nissan documentation for R34 GTR can confirm:

Back to the cold weather package:

For R34 GTR can confirm from Nissan documentation:

Wiper de-icer
Heated door mirrors 
Heavy duty battery
Better heater
Different coolant

***23506;***20919;***22320;***20181;***27096;***65288;***12527;***12452;***12497;***12540;***12487;***12450;***12452;***12469;***12540;***12289;***12498;***12540;***12479;***12540;***20184;***38651;***21205;***26684;***32013;***24335;***12522;***12514;***12467;***12531;***12459;***12521;***12540;***12489;***12489;***12450;***12511;***12521;***12540;***12289;***23506;***20919;***22320;***29992;***39640;***24615;***33021;***12496;***12483;***12486;***12522;***12540;***12289;***23506;***20919;***22320;***20181;***27096;***12463;***12540;***12521;***12531;***12488;***12289;***24375;***21270;***12498;***12540;***12479;***12540;***65289;


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Follow up to question about cold weather package.

From Nissan documentation for R34 GTR can confirm:

Back to the cold weather package:

For R34 GTR can confirm from Nissan documentation:

Wiper de-icer
Heated door mirrors 
Heavy duty battery
Better heater
Different coolant

***23506;***20919;***22320;***20181;***27096;***65288;***12527;***12452;***12497;***12540;***12487;***12450;***12452;***12469;***12540;***12289;***12498;***12540;***12479;***12540;***20184;***38651;***21205;***26684;***32013;***24335;***12522;***12514;***12467;***12531;***12459;***12521;***12540;***12489;***12489;***12450;***12511;***12521;***12540;***12289;***23506;***20919;***22320;***29992;***39640;***24615;***33021;***12496;***12483;***12486;***12522;***12540;***12289;***23506;***20919;***22320;***20181;***27096;***12463;***12540;***12521;***12531;***12488;***12289;***24375;***21270;***12498;***12540;***12479;***12540;***65289;


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

ANNOUNCEMENT: GTR-Registry.com is proud to announce the expansion of the "Registry" aspect of the website. Some of you will have seen that not only are there readers rides cars being added to the Registry (be sure to check them out), I have also added a whole bunch of cars in the R32, R33, R34 range. 

At the moment I have been limiting the uploads to:
R34 - M-Spec, N1s, nur, midnight purple 2/3, and anything else that is rare.
R33 - N1.
R32 - N1.

Many of these came from auction results from the last couple of years. I've also been fortunate to have received many donations, from 2 people in particular. Jamie Noyz provided many of the midnight purple 3 cars, and some others, and an anonymous donor provided most of the N1 cars you will see on the site. Thanks very much to them.

I'm now seeking photos for other cars that fit the criteria above (in the future I will add in more (like UK GTRs) but I don't want to get too flooded at the moment). 

To help submit photos, please make sure it meets any of the following criteria:
a) You own the car.
b) It was advertised for sale with the VIN available.
c) The VIN was clearly displayed in an article (sample) or it was previously made public (ie in build threads, registry threads etc).

Please try and provide a source, if possible/available. If you wish to remain anonymous be sure to let me know.

To let me know, either reply here, message me, tag me, etc and I will take it from there. Lastly, if anyone knows any sites with historical records (webpage/facebook page etc) of auctions please let me know.

Hope you find this useful and I have plenty more stuff coming to the site in the future.

Cheers,

Mark

PS: Like my FaceBook Page for lots more updates on GTRs.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Released data on all Stageas.

Read here
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/459353-g...llection-information-all-191-967-stageas.html


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

GTR-Registry.com is proud to announce the release of the complete Nissan Skyline R34 Catalog, covering BNR34, ER34, ENR34 and HR34. This consists of a total of 67,261 cars of which we have complete records of 67,122 (99.79%).

You can find the information in the following links:

R34 Colours: GTR-Registry.com - EN-R34-Colours
R34 Production: GTR-Registry.com - EN-R34-Production

BNR34 VIN Table: GTR-Registry.com - English (GTR, V-Spec, M-Spec etc)
ER34 VIN Table: GTR-Registry.com - EN-ER34-VIN (25GT, 25GT Turbo (GTT), GT-V)
ENR34 VIN Table: GTR-Registry.com - EN-ER34-VIN (25GT FOUR)
HR34 VIN Table: GTR-Registry.com - EN-ER34-VIN (20GT)

Plus all of the subvariants that exist.

There are some really interesting things to find.

In the ER34 range, the most interesting is the new country code of BR. At this time we believe BR is for Brunei but this is not certain. We're looking for proof so if you know something then please let me know. As in the BNR34 range, there are also some cars for the New Zealand market and Hong Kong market. There aren't any for Singapore. There is also 35 cars with the paint code of 3W9 which are police cars. There's actually 25 consecutive VIN from ER34-201551 > ER34-201575 of police cars.

The HR34 range sees some cars heading off to Brunei as well. There's no export cars in the ENR34 range.

On the colours page I've separated out the different body styles and transmissions for a greater breakdown.

The rarest colours in the R34 range goes to:
3W9 - 35 - Black #?/White #?
EY0 - 131 - Silica Breath
LX0 - 198 - Midnight Purple III
BV5 - 311 - Dark Metal Blue

I hope you guys find this information useful, as I have spent a lot of time obtaining and putting it all together. I would like to also acknowledge the help of several people in particular as this project would not have been possible without them:
Steve: Database construction 
Kristian Appelt at Iron Chef Imports: Tons of translations, help and advice.
Brendon: Original website and database design
As well as some others who helped in smaller ways.

Please like GTR-Registry.com on FaceBook for updates! Feedback, suggestions and lawsuits are most welcome!

Regards,

Mark Dodd

About GTR-Registry.com: GTR-Registry.com is the world's leading source of Nissan Skyline GTR and Nissan Stagea production information, which has led to the discovery of the true build numbers of many different versions which were previously inaccurate. The website currently stores the records of 319,845 cars. When using numbers or information obtained from the site please reference GTR-Registry.com.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Now if you change Pic to Yes in the VIN Tables, the thumbnail of the car is displayed 

Also released the R35 GTR Data for most of the world
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/467425-g...de-type-colours-47-countries.html#post4870689


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey,

New Page: GTR-Registry.com - EN-BNR34-Specifications BNR34 Specifications with over 150 photos. List of options and changes between different models and types.

Mostly official Nissan photos are used except when unavailable.

Some photos provided by Terry Tung-Yep and Rajeel Deo from SAU and narface from here 

Cheers


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Released the entire R33 catalog today. Read more here.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

9TR said:


> Released the entire R33 catalog today. Read more here.


Great work Mark - and a photograph too! :shy:


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

823 R31 GTS-R built.

List of VIN GTR-Registry.com - EN-R31-GTS-R

Read more here


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Couple of new pages looking at R34 race cars:

JGTC
Super Taikyu N1


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Announcing the release of the entire R32 Catalog, covering HCR32 Series 1, HCR32 Series 2 (split due to the large number of cars), HNR32, ECR32, ER32, HR32 and FR32, to go with the existing and updated BNR32! Read more here.

Also there was 191 HNR32 Skyline26 produced (RB26DE engine) all in JK0, but not all JK0 HNR32s are Skyline26's.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

double


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

This is awesome work done by you guys!! thank you for all the time and effort you put into this.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

^^ Cheers.

New pages:

R33 LM

R32 GTR N1 + V-Spec N1 + V-Spec II N1
R33 V-Spec N1
R34 V-Spec N1 + V-Spec II N1


----------



## Samy81 (Oct 6, 2016)

Really good site, very interesting.


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

QUOTE:
"We're not 100% sure but we're pretty sure it has to do with the dress up packages offered. All of this information is coming from R34s btw.

I've obtained a copy of the series 1 r34 gtr dress up package, and a scan of the series 2 dress up package.

There are multiple stereo options. We think if these are purchased, the stereo code shows up as No Audio (or audioless, depending on the interpretation of the translation) so the car is built without the headunit on the production line and then the optional stereos are added in later.

I've looked through a lot of auction results (like hundreds) for these cars, and then they show up they never have a standard stereo...

There's a bunch of other stuff offered that personally I'd never even heard of or seen before in the dressup package. Like some silly looking large Skyline GTR stickers in front of the back wheels, and gold GTR and Nissan badges!"

-----------------------

I remember seeing this and thinking who would get gold badges! Low and behold my car had them, they are a bit more subtle than how they look in the brochure (a lot of people don't notice them until I point them out). I didn't notice them until I had the car but think they kind of actually work with the black! I can also grab a pic of the gold Nissan logo if that helps.

A great site, thanks for the work!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Cool, they are quite rare indeed.


----------



## TrackNism (May 27, 2017)

this is an awesome resource


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

IMPORTANT WEBSITE UPDATE: GTR-Registry.com has recently moved to new hosting courtesy of Justin from NismoR34GTR and Assured I.T. What this means is that now the VIN tables will load MUCH faster than with the previous hosting. Massive thank you to Justin who has spent a lot of his time and resources to help improve the site which everyone who uses the website will be able to notice.

SUGGESTIONS & FEEDBACK: If you have any suggestions or feedback for the site (excluding fixing the header design - working on that) then please let me know. If you have any suggesions for cars you'd like to see on the site then let me know.
Cheers, Mark


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

profaine said:


> QUOTE:
> "We're not 100% sure but we're pretty sure it has to do with the dress up packages offered. All of this information is coming from R34s btw.
> 
> I've obtained a copy of the series 1 r34 gtr dress up package, and a scan of the series 2 dress up package.
> ...



to complete the set, there is a gold GTR petrol filler cap too!


----------



## RBnutz (May 7, 2012)

jps said:


> to complete the set, there is a gold GTR petrol filler cap too!


Cap is Nismo


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

jps said:


> to complete the set, there is a gold GTR petrol filler cap too!


https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/j386079320


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

9TR said:


> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/j386079320


Wow - if the translation is correct it sounds like it was a legitimate product offered by Nissan...?!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

9TR said:


> https://page.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/j386079320


yes, thats the one - good find Mark


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Updated OP with better information.


----------



## bryn_p (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm in process of hopefully buying BNR34-404111 and I saw you had the auction photos from when it was last sold in October 2016.

Do you have the auction inspection sheet by any chance and do you know the km then so I can verify it please?

Many thanks,
Bryn.


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

PM'd


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just in case

set supplied to customer


----------



## ridge_racer (Jun 17, 2003)

Really useful info, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CRDR32 (Oct 22, 2017)

Excellent site. Just had a good nose round.


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

fantastic read


----------



## james309 (Jul 12, 2019)

An incredible resource. Great work

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi,

We've added a *Nismo portal* which contains information on 18 different Nismo RB26DETT engines! This portal contains links to all of our Nismo content, which is 66 pages in total. 

I've also been working hard to add more content throughout the rest of the website, so please take a look some time.

Cheers


----------



## johnnyhamar (Oct 24, 2013)

R32 GT-R no A/C control panel. This is additional info about the R32 N1/Nismo no A/C option.


----------



## johnnyhamar (Oct 24, 2013)

Anybody heard about the REINIK/NISMO "Red pen block"? It suppose to be the strenghtened block for Group A Racing, unfortunately I was not able to find any more details...


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi guys. My gtr34 cant find website gtr registry. What ist the problem?


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey, make sure you're on Nissan Skyline BNR34 VIN Table and try searching the last 6 digits. Otherwise please PM me a photo of your VIN plate and firewall etching. Thanks.


----------



## Davkotavko (Oct 19, 2020)

9TR said:


> Hey, make sure you're on Nissan Skyline BNR34 VIN Table and try searching the last 6 digits. Otherwise please PM me a photo of your VIN plate and firewall etching. Thanks.


Thanks i finally found it .


----------



## gravesky (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey, what are the chances of you adding a picture to the GTR registry of the car that I used to own (but don't anymore) without any proof of the VIN?  I just feel like we would be doing the car a disservice by not showing how amazing it looked!!


----------

